# Am I close



## lori (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi everyone - i know i read it somewhere but can't seem to find right now. she is laying down moaning and white drop of mucous stuff came out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may be moaning because ...she is big and uncomfortable...

When is her due date?....

Is she pushing at all?

How are her ligs ?


----------



## lori (Mar 16, 2010)

3/31. What is the white stringy stuff?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is probably her plug....some does start losing it early... as others do it closer to kidding..... it is normal... :hug: 
When she refuses to eat ...that is a great indication kiddo's are on the way... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

not all does quit eating though....Belle chowed down when she kidded...like 2 hours before!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> not all does quit eating though....Belle chowed down when she kidded...like 2 hours before!


 OK LOL ..let me rephrase that..."Most" Does.... I alway s have my does stop eating prior to Labor..and contrations.. :laugh:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

haha thanks for the correction Pam! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: :wink: :thumbup: No Problem...LOL


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

haha...is it obvious I'm at work and really really bored?!?! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yup ...HeHe.... Must be nice.. to be able to use the puter while at work... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah it's definately a plus....most people are gone for spring break this week so its not busy around here lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> yeah it's definately a plus....most people are gone for spring break this week so its not busy around here lol


 You Go Girl... :thumb: :wink:

lori...how is your doe?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

haha yeah! We are off topic a little bit...any progress?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: No problem...Sara :greengrin:


----------



## lori (Mar 16, 2010)

No - very frustrating. Some days I am sure that it's going to happen with the way she is acting and then there are days like today where I see no difference. The babies have definetely dropped. Her sides are totally sunken in and I can see her hip bones. Thank you for asking


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If her due date is 3/31 for 150 days, you can start to truly expect to see kids from the 26th onward, depending on her breed, mini's like nigies and pygmies tend to go around 145 days....standards closer to 150 and beyond. Also...the changes with eating are very different for each goat. Angel ate her grain and continued to nibble hay until she pushed the first kid out, with Binkey, she ate her grain but not her hay, with Bailey she was eating her hay but left her grain....anything that isn't normal for your girl to do is a sign of impending delivery.


----------

